# ND Bowfishing Club



## carper34

Is there a ND bowfishing club or organization? If not is there any interest in getting one going. It could start out very simple and you never know what it could grow into.

carper34
ND resident and Land of Lakes Bowfishing Association Member


----------



## Duckslayer100

Not that I know of. I think the North Dakota Archery Association used to host a bowfishing tournament near Bismarck, but that's as far as any club has gone. It would be fun to start something up, though! Heck, the state record buffalo was shot last year on the Missouri river, so we know there are some opportunitites in the state! I'm game :beer:


----------



## carper34

anyone interested in getting a club together?


----------



## carp_killer

talk to blhunter3 he might be interested


----------



## weasle414

I'd join up, even being a Minnesotan.


----------



## Night Owls

I live in Williston and i would love to help getting something going. There is a lot of guys here that would prob interested too.
Email mail me if you are interested. [email protected]

Brad


----------



## Mark_ferguson77

I think its totally depends upon the your struggle to going there.


----------



## blhunter3

I would be game for a club. First thing we outta do is have the season run all year.


----------



## Night Owls

I wouldnt mind setting up a get together with some people that are interested in starting a bowfishing association.
And also having a youth bowfishing tournament. Any thoughts..... I think we could start a good strong club in ND.

Brad


----------



## Duckslayer100

I agree that there could be a decent org. in Nodak, but where do you propose a good location for a tournament? Sakakawea would be a logical place, but it's a far drive for a lot of folks. The Missouri river might be an option, but I'm not sure a river tournament would be the safest way to kick things off. That goes for the Red River, too, although clarity is a HUGE issue there.
Thoughts?


----------



## Night Owls

Whenever we get an association established we can take ideas from everyone and try to make it so there is something close for everyone. Where are you from Duckslayer? I am up by Williston. It probably wont happen this year but we could get a good start on next year or even just have a fun shoot somewhere where we can all get together. do you like night or day shooting?

Brad


----------



## bowcarp

nightowls if your in williston they do have a good shoot at Trenton I've shot it in the past one of the guys came in with a bass tracker level to the gunnels in big buffs , I think the shoot that duck is talking about is the one held at lake audobon its put on by the souris river bowmen out of minot that is another good shoot I havent made it to either one in a few years but I've always had a good time at both these shoots would be a couple of good places to bring up the idea of a state organization pic is from the audobon shoot


----------



## Night Owls

have you heard any dates on the shoots yet?


----------



## bowcarp

no I havent sorry when/if I can find out I'll put the info on here , here is a link for the souris valley bowmen 
http://www.freewebs.com/sourisvalleybowmen/

link for last years results

http://www.freewebs.com/sourisvalleybow ... esults.htm

I dont know about the williston club I'll look , SVB does have contact e-mail

.


----------



## bowcarp

HA !! found it here you go

http://www.missouribasinbowmen.com/Events.aspx?ID=12

.


----------



## Savage+Hornady=BUCK

ill join too!!! let me know if we get a website or something up to join...one guy u might be able to get more interest would be DuWayne Larson from minot..another thing great about a club would be to get some more carp shoot tournaments!!!


----------

